# Another new kit from WE - Whisky Barrel Cab/Merlot



## crushday (May 29, 2019)

The Region:
The Okanagan Valley in British Columbia has a terroir that is affected by the deep Okanagan Lake and the surrounding mountains. The moderately cold but short winters and the hot summer temperatures allow for the production of an exceptionally well balanced Cabernet Sauvignon. Paso Robles, located on the Central Coast of California, enjoys a long growing season and a healthy harvest which is the perfect condition for growing high-quality Merlot! The blend of Cabernet and Merlot from these regions reign supreme.

Limited Release Background: 
Last year, Winexpert brought us Eclipse Bourbon Barrel, the 4th in a series of annual Limited Release wine kits under the Eclipse brand. All four (Bourbon Barrel, Nocturnal, Forza, Super Tuscan) were a hit and became one of our best selling Limited Release wines ever. In fact, Bourbon Barrel and Forza are now regular Eclipse products due to its success!! The concept is to bring a special wine to the market that is not a permanent addition to the Eclipse lineup. Like the past 4 releases, we suspect Whisky Barrel will eventually be added to either the WinExpert's Selection or Eclipse product line as a permanent kit and will be around longer than traditional Limited Edition kits. Bourbon Barrel was our largest seller yet and we don't anticipate Whisky Barrel to disappoint!! Therefore, the Whisky Barrel will not be here forever.

The Wine: 
A robust blend of California Merlot and full-bodied British Columbia Cabernet Sauvignon are the perfect partners in this delectably versatile blend. The ripe berry fruit flavors, the structured tannins, and the high acidity combine to create a wine that truly shines! The addition of peated and unpeated oak chips from genuine Whisky barrels adds nuances of vanilla, tobacco, and spice as inviting toasty notes on the nose lead to a long, smooth finish.

Food Pairing:
This wines versatility makes it a match for a variety of dishes! Keep it simple with pepperoni pizza or be creative and pair it with a rich, roasted leg of lamb with rosemary and garlic. This wine will practically go with just about anything. Or simply enjoy sipping on it solo over great conversation or other relaxing activities.

Style: Bold Full Bodied Red 
Body: Full
Oak: Whisky Barrel
Sweetness: Dry
Alcohol: 13.0%
Labels Included: TBD

Prior Limited Releases have been best selling Winexpert kits. This year's version, Whisky Barrel, is assured to impress our most discerning wine customers. Whisky Barrel will be a very solid addition to your wine cellars and you won't be able to keep enough on hand for friends and family!!


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (May 29, 2019)

I dunno, did the Bourbon Barrel last year, but now this feels like things are getting a little gimmicky. I like the blend though, so if I do this kit it may be with French oak instead of Whisky Barrel.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 29, 2019)

George Burgin said:


> we suspect Whisky Barrel will eventually be added ... as a permanent kit





> Therefore, the Whisky Barrel will not be here forever.



Soooo, will it or won't it be permanent? 

Seems like WE could do with a proofreader!


----------



## ras2018 (May 29, 2019)

Since this is a Selection kit im guessing this is juice only and no skins.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 29, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> Soooo, will it or won't it be permanent?
> 
> Seems like WE could do with a proofreader!



At least a better copywriter. I think they are trying to say the old get it while you can it might or it might not be a permanent addition to the lineup, depends on demand.


----------



## DIYer (May 29, 2019)

I am new to winemaking (have done cider and beer), and I was looking at maybe getting this kit, as several of my favorite wines right now are the ones aged in whisky/bourbon/rum barrels (I'm not a high-end wine drinker--I'm happy with $8-12 bottles). I realize it's not top of the line, since it is juice only, but what are everyone's thoughts on its suitability for a beginner like myself? It's got to be better than the 10L kits, right?


----------



## cmason1957 (May 29, 2019)

I have been making some for several years and I would have no problem with buying this kit, even though it doesn't appear to have skins. Have no fear, it will be wonderful.


----------



## crushday (May 29, 2019)

Laurie, by mostly following the instructions on this kit you'll have a great wine. Whisky barrel aged wine is the craze right now so this is in line with where the market is proposed to be heading. I do believe it will be better than a 10L kit. Skip the sorbate and add time to the schedule. For instance, if secondary asks for 14 days don't be afraid to double or even triple that time.


----------



## DIYer (May 30, 2019)

Thanks very much for the input. I'm going to go for it.


----------



## Jon Hunwick (Jun 6, 2019)

Was wondering where you got the information that Bourbon Barrel will be a permanent Eclipse release. As a tier 1 Winexpert vendor in BC, we have no more access to Bourbon Barrel. 

Was a fantastic wine, however, I was certainly not disappointed.


----------



## DIYer (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Hunwick said:


> Was wondering where you got the information that Bourbon Barrel will be a permanent Eclipse release. As a tier 1 Winexpert vendor in BC, we have no more access to Bourbon Barrel.
> 
> Was a fantastic wine, however, I was certainly not disappointed.



That whole bit text was taken from the Southern Homebrew pre-order page for the Whisky Barrel kit... (Not sure if I should add a link, but it isn't hard to find.)


----------



## DIYer (Jul 12, 2019)

So...I just got an email from LP, when I had preordered this kit back at at the end May, saying that Winexpert didn't make enough kits, they were sold out even before the pre-order deadline (apparently LP waited until the deadline to submit their entire order), and they (and 15 other retailers) are not getting any of the kits, at all. 

They gave 3 options for "resolution":

1. Switch you over to the Selection Cabernet Merlot which is the same blend and same 16 L of Juice and add 45 grams of Whiskey Chips to replace the oak that comes with the kit. If this option is chosen, a refund of $16.65 will be issued since the Selection Cabernet Sauvignon Merlot is on sale at a cheaper price right now and since the Limited Edition Cabernet Merlot kit was a Minimum Advertised Price (MAP) kit.

2. Upgrade to the Eclipse Limited Release Three Moons Cabernet Sauvignon Kit with Skins. This is an 18L kit with skins versus the 16L pre-ordered Whisky Barrel kit which does not have skins and costs $17 more but we will absorb this extra cost at no cost to you due to the inconvenience of having to switch choices.

3. We can issue you a full refund for the kit that we can not get.

#2 is tempting since it has more juice and skins, but I guess I am going with #1, because I prefer the blend over a straight Cab Sauv, but I am not happy about this. I was REALLY looking forward to this kit! Wondering where all the kits *did *go, if not to major online retailers like LP?!


----------



## ras2018 (Jul 12, 2019)

You could always get the three moons AND add the whiskey barrel chips. Best of both worlds IMO.


----------



## DIYer (Jul 12, 2019)

ras2018 said:


> You could always get the three moons AND add the whiskey barrel chips. Best of both worlds IMO.


I thought about that, but as I said, I prefer blends to straight cab. I have already bought a couple of whisky oak staves to add if I feel like adding extra oomph.


----------



## BABRU (Jul 13, 2019)

I think LP is doing the best they can with a bad situation; it’s WE that I’m upset with. WE should have paced their distribution and not shipped their entire stock prior to their order deadline! That way all distributors would have gotten some of their whiskey barrel product. 
I’m going with LP’s option 1; I think it will result in as good or maybe even a better wine than the WE Special. Too bad I won’t have the Special to compare! 
Hopefully LP will add a supplemental instruction sheet; otherwise there will be lots of folks asking questions, when to oak, how long, etc.


----------



## DIYer (Jul 13, 2019)

BABRU said:


> I think LP is doing the best they can with a bad situation; it’s WE that I’m upset with. WE should have paced their distribution and not shipped their entire stock prior to their order deadline! That way all distributors would have gotten some of their whiskey barrel product.
> I’m going with LP’s option 1; I think it will result in as good or maybe even a better wine than the WE Special. Too bad I won’t have the Special to compare!
> Hopefully LP will add a supplemental instruction sheet; otherwise there will be lots of folks asking questions, when to oak, how long, etc.



While I agree most of the blame lies with WE, LP could have sent the orders in batches rather than waiting until the deadline, but perhaps that is how it's usually done and they had no way of knowing WE would sell the kits before the deadline. Hindsight and all, you know. 

I did appreciate LP offering multiple options for resolution and told them that in my response. I am curious how many orders they got (how many people they are having to deal with on this issue)...


----------



## DIYer (Jul 17, 2019)

BABRU said:


> Hopefully LP will add a supplemental instruction sheet; otherwise there will be lots of folks asking questions, when to oak, how long, etc.



I just received my replacement kit (the Selection cab/merlot with the added packet of whisky barrel chips). They did include a note to add the whisky barrel chips in the primary and to NOT use the oak that came with the kit so as not to over oak it. I am hoping to get this one started this weekend, after bottling my IM peach/apricot chardonnay.


----------



## vineyarddog (Jul 8, 2020)

So I just stumbled on the WE Whisky Barrel Cabernet/Syrah on LabelPeelers.. Never saw it before and can't find much about it. Is this the 2020 release?


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 8, 2020)

vineyarddog said:


> So I just stumbled on the WE Whisky Barrel Cabernet/Syrah on LabelPeelers.. Never saw it before and can't find much about it. Is this the 2020 release?



I think it was a 2019, maybe even a 2018 initial release. and I say that, due to mine being in the bottle and my wife and I have sampled a few of them, I wish the whiskey hints were a bit stronger, but all in all, a really good kit.


----------



## vineyarddog (Jul 8, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I think it was a 2019, maybe even a 2018 initial release. and I say that, due to mine being in the bottle and my wife and I have sampled a few of them, I wish the whiskey hints were a bit stronger, but all in all, a really good kit.


Thanks for the reply! Seems odd they would still have such old kits in stock --I imagine they wouldn't send an expired kit, right? We'll find out soon, I just got the email that my order has shipped already


----------



## vineyarddog (Jul 8, 2020)

Northern Brewer website lists it as the November 2019 Limited Release


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 8, 2020)

I think it was originally released as a limited edition kit and then added to the regular rotation. I did find this article about the kit from August of 2018, which would seem to be about when I would have ordered it:









Better With Bourbon - Straight Up. - Just Fine Wine


Limited Release Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zinfandel Cabernet from Dry Creek Valley is a robust blend enhanced by the addition of oak chips from authentic Kentucky Bourbon Barrels.



www.justfinewine.ca


----------



## vineyarddog (Jul 8, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I think it was originally released as a limited edition kit and then added to the regular rotation. I did find this article about the kit from August of 2018, which would seem to be about when I would have ordered it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which blend did you do? There seems to be at least 3 (which is probably what originally led me to believe these were annual release), Cab/Merlot, Cab/Syrah & Zin/Cab


----------



## Grabo (Jul 8, 2020)

If I remember correctly, Winexpert went on a whiskey barrel kick. First they released the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zinfandel/Cabernet (w/skins) in 2018, then the Selection Whiskey Barrel Cabernet/Merlot (no skins) in 2019, then the mentioned Selection Cabernet/Syrah (no skins) in late 2019.

I only purchased 2x bourbon barrel Eclipse kit, since I have limited carboy space. Just bottled it over this passed weekend, and it is one of my favorite Winexpert kits already. I'm partial to their Old Vine Zinfandel kit, and to bourbon, so I have a bias.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 8, 2020)

vineyarddog said:


> Which blend did you do? There seems to be at least 3 (which is probably what originally led me to believe these were annual release), Cab/Merlot, Cab/Syrah & Zin/Cab


I'm pretty sure I did the first one Zinfandel Cabernet. I probably didn't pay enough attention to it after that first one. I thought I ordered it from Labelpeelers, but I didn't find a record of it there, I suppose I could walk down to wine tracks and find one to verify, but I'm lazy tonight.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jul 9, 2020)

vineyarddog said:


> Thanks for the reply! Seems odd they would still have such old kits in stock --I imagine they wouldn't send an expired kit, right? We'll find out soon, I just got the email that my order has shipped already


I made this kit in early 2019. It is a very nice kit, and until recently was sold out. After seeing this thread, I bought two kits. i agree with Craig, a bit more whisky labor would be nice, but it is a fine kit as is.


----------



## vineyarddog (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. Kit is out for delivery already (ordered from Label Peelers at around noon yesterday). I have a small whiskey barrel that I‘ve only used one time to age a white whiskey from a local distillery, maybe this kit will spend some time in there!


----------



## vineyarddog (Jul 13, 2020)

Started this morning! Came with EC 1118 and RC 212. This is my first kit with two yeasts and I used both per the instructions


----------



## Johnd (Jul 13, 2020)

vineyarddog said:


> Started this morning! Came with EC 1118 and RC 212. This is my first kit with two yeasts and I used both per the instructions



I'm fairly sure that EC-1118 has a very high competitive factor, whereas RC-212 is neutral, meaning that the EC-1118 will out compete the 212 and take over the fermentation. When I was doing wine kits, I'd use the RC-212 to conduct fermentation and hang on to the EC-1118 in case the RC-212 quit working, but that never happened. Nothing bad will come from using both yeasts, but the EC-1118 will be the one bringing home the bacon. Not sure why kit makers instruct the use of both.......................


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2020)

Johnd said:


> I'm fairly sure that EC-1118 has a very high competitive factor, whereas RC-212 is neutral, meaning that the EC-1118 will out compete the 212 and take over the fermentation. When I was doing wine kits, I'd use the RC-212 to conduct fermentation and hang on to the EC-1118 in case the RC-212 quit working, but that never happened. Nothing bad will come from using both yeasts, but the EC-1118 will be the one bringing home the bacon. Not sure why kit makers instruct the use of both.......................



It's worse than that! RC212 is sensitive to the killer factor, not neutral. So I agree with your overall sentiments. https://www.lallemandwine.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Quick-Yeast-References-Chart_2018_LR.pdf


----------



## Swedeman (Jul 13, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> It's worse than that! RC212 is sensitive to the killer factor, not neutral. So I agree with your overall sentiments. https://www.lallemandwine.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Quick-Yeast-References-Chart_2018_LR.pdf


For this very reason, I can't understand why WE is providing both RC212 and EC1118 in the same kit.


----------



## vineyarddog (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for the insight. I often see posts where only one is used but hey, I’m new and followed the instructions. Glad to know nothing worse than a waste of yeast will happen!


----------



## Johnd (Jul 14, 2020)

vineyarddog said:


> Thanks for the insight. I often see posts where only one is used but hey, I’m new and followed the instructions. Glad to know nothing worse than a waste of yeast will happen!



Agreed. It’s just so puzzling how these manufacturers can produce these kits, which are a great product IMHO, but foul the directions so badly. I wonder if there are even winemakers on staff to offer advice in the instructions, like, “We’ve included two yeasts, try one or the other, but don’t put them together, since the EC-1118 will kill the RC-212.”

Then again, this is from the group who decided that moving wine at the end of alcoholic fermentation from a bucket to a carboy would be called “secondary fermentation”. Just to be clear, secondary fermentation, or second fermentation, traditionally refers to malolactic fermentation, and it’s been that way for a long time prior to kits hitting the scene. If I had a buck for every unwinding of that knot........


----------



## Old Corker (Jul 14, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Then again, this is from the group who decided that moving wine at the end of alcoholic fermentation from a bucket to a carboy would be called “secondary fermentation”. Just to be clear, secondary fermentation, or second fermentation, traditionally refers to malolactic fermentation, and it’s been that way for a long time prior to kits hitting the scene. If I had a buck for every unwinding of that knot........


I've been wondering about that. My only winemaking experience is with kits so my general knowledge is limited. My question: If transferring from the primary fermentation bucket to a carboy is not related to fermentation, what is the reason? Is it just to get the wine into the more protected environment of the carboy? Kit instructions actually don't tell you to rack to the carboy until the fermentation is complete and you are ready to stabilize and degas.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 14, 2020)

Phil Maguire said:


> I've been wondering about that. My only winemaking experience is with kits so my general knowledge is limited. My question: If transferring from the primary fermentation bucket to a carboy is not related to fermentation, what is the reason? Is it just to get the wine into the more protected environment of the carboy? Kit instructions actually don't tell you to rack to the carboy until the fermentation is complete and you are ready to stabilize and degas.



Kit instructions prior to about two years ago (if memory works, which is doubtful, might be three, might be one), indicated that at about 1.020 or so you should rack from the bucket to the carboy and finish, perform what they called secondary fermentation. I believe they have now omitted the step and say to complete fermentation in the bucket. As to why they had you do this, I believe it was to ensure that as fermentation completed and CO2 production dropped off the wine was in a carboy, which has generally less surface area exposed to air/oxygen. I always thought they should have had it worded something like, rack to a carboy to allow the fermentation to complete in a controlled environment or something like that, I don't write for a living.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 14, 2020)

Phil Maguire said:


> I've been wondering about that. My only winemaking experience is with kits so my general knowledge is limited. My question: If transferring from the primary fermentation bucket to a carboy is not related to fermentation, what is the reason? Is it just to get the wine into the more protected environment of the carboy? Kit instructions actually don't tell you to rack to the carboy until the fermentation is complete and you are ready to stabilize and degas.



Transferring from bucket to carboy is certainly related to fermentation, alcoholic fermentation, but it doesn’t have to be transferred in order for alcoholic fermentation to complete, it’ll finish up just fine in a bucket. Many folks actually do it that way. What transferring does do, as @cmason1957 said, is get the wine into a more protected environment where oxygen exposure can be more easily managed.


----------

